# different ways to sell honey



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

here I go with another of one of my hair brained ideas  (day off work with to much time on my hands) I have this idea to sell honey A: create a small cookbook with tried and true honey recipes b: con my wife into putting on cooking demonstrations using my honey and recipes from the small cookbook we have made up it would be on a similar format like a tupperware party where there are invited guests (with a small kick back to those hosting the party) c: con my daughter into helping mom selling the honey and cookbooks at the demostrations. D:
my sons and I set at home watching nascar while the money flows in dreaming up more great sales sceams. Now I know I will be beat up for being a male chauvinist pig







but not the case I never said a womans place was in the home so I do not qualify for that title  in reality 
i was wondering if anyone has tried putting on such cooking demonstrations it seams to me that everytime my wife goes to a tupperware or candle party she ends up buying which I think is probably the case for most that attend. while it would not make you rich it may develope a clientel of repeat customers and get the name out.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

might help to know.
my ex was a tupperware dealer and when she overbooked i'd do the overflow.In 3 mo she quit overbooking , I was selling more than her . So let her stay home and you sell the honney , that way it will be done right


----------

